# How to add Marriott Rewards number to Interval Reservation



## Wally3433 (Mar 9, 2014)

I have been able to do this in the past, most recently in December.  However, after calling Interval and Marriott several times, they are telling me that they cannot add my Marriott Rewards Number ahead of time, that I have to do it at checkout.

They keep saying that it is too difficult to change an Interval Reservation if there is a MR number on it.  In other words, they can cancel a reservation with a first name and last name.  But a reservation with a first name, last name and a MR number - that's just too much for the Marriott reservation system to handle.  Obviously doesn't make sense.

Anyone have any luck here or ideas?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 9, 2014)

Check out post #18 of this thread. E-mail has been successful every time for me. I no longer bother to call.


----------



## TSPam (Mar 9, 2014)

HI,
I have used the customer care e-mail many times but this is what I got last week from them:*


Thank you for taking the time to contact Marriott.  We appreciate the 
opportunity to provide you with information.

We have forwarded your message to our Marriott Vacations Worldwide Customer Care 
department as they will be better able to assist you.  You should be hearing 
from them shortly.  If you would like to contact them directly, you may do so by 
one of the following:

Phone: 800-860-9384 (toll-free in the United States and Canada)
Email: customer.care@vacationclub.com

If we can be of further assistance, please do not hesitate to reply to this 
email.

Thank you for choosing Marriott.*

I then got a phone call from the resort saying that my marriott number had been added. It was Marriott Fairway villas


----------



## dualrated2 (Mar 9, 2014)

What use to be accomplished by email in a couple of hours is now taking days. Recently, I've had to request it more than once to get the number added and the last three times I got the acknowledgement back from the resort involved, not Marriott Customer Care. 

It's no longer easy to do via email, at least for me.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 9, 2014)

I always email my VOA and she takes care of it for me every time without any difficulty.  I believe this is part of the VOA (Vacation Ownership Advisor) job description.

I think that all owners who own weeks have a VOA, and their individual advisor's name is listed when they log into their account.




.


----------



## bazzap (Mar 9, 2014)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I always email my VOA and she takes care of it for me every time without any difficulty.  I believe this is part of the VOA (Vacation Ownership Advisor) job description.
> 
> I think that all owners who own weeks have a VOA, and their individual advisor's name is listed when they log into their account.
> 
> ...


That may be true in the US.
Unfortunately, as a European owner, it is certainly not true here from my experience.
In our early days of ownership, we were able to maintain a good relationship with our Salesperson and successfully benefit from their knowledge and experience as our "VOAs"
However, over the years, all the Sales people we have bought direct from have moved on.
I have spoken to European Owner Services in Cork and asked who our VOA is now and been told that they do not assign a specific person.
We do maintain contact with one or two resort Sales people we have met during recent stays and they have offered some help.
We really would prefer to have an assigned VOA though, who knows something about us and our needs/wishes.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Mar 9, 2014)

A phone call to MR has always worked for me. BUT, I have had to wait a week or so to allow the exchange to completely process on the back end. If I call too soon, the exchanged week is still in the other party's name.


----------



## OutAndAbout (Mar 9, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> add my Marriott Rewards Number ahead of time



It looks like someone (or some computer system) is trying to do this proactively without owner assistance (this may depend on how unique your name is).  For the 2014 stays, even the exchanges, the "Submit Your Vacation Preferences Now!‏" email already included the correct Marriott number.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 9, 2014)

I am no longer usually in a hurry to add our number like I used to be. Other than the reservation showing up online before checkin, there is no major benefit to adding it early. Not even that platinum arrival gift.

Last fall when we went to Kauai Lagoons on a DC points stay, the reservation was in my name. I am gold status and DW is platinum. When I checked in I asked to switch it from my MR number to DWs. After doing so the rep said, welcome thanks for your loyalty, you will get 500 MR points as a platinum arrival gift. 

We have a stay in September on an II exchange that we confirmed some time ago. I would usually add one of our MR numbers within a week or two of confirmation. I may just wait until checkin this time.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 9, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I am no longer usually in a hurry to add our number like I used to be. Other than the reservation showing up online before checkin, there is no major benefit to adding it early. Not even that platinum arrival gift.
> 
> Last fall when we went to Kauai Lagoons on a DC points stay, the reservation was in my name. I am gold status and DW is platinum. When I checked in I asked to switch it from my MR number to DWs. After doing so the rep said, welcome thanks for your loyalty, you will get 500 MR points as a platinum arrival gift.
> 
> We have a stay in September on an II exchange that we confirmed some time ago. I would usually add one of our MR numbers within a week or two of confirmation. I may just wait until check-in this time.



Technically, if the Platinum member's MR number is not on the reservation prior to check-in you are not entitled to the Platinum gift and other platinum perks like the compensation for not getting what you had reserved.  It sounds from your post like they sometimes give the gift if they get the number at check-in, but that is not guaranteed.  I think I still want my number on the reservation ahead of time.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Mar 9, 2014)

As a reference, the only place I can't add my Plat MR number is the Aruba Ren. That's because the timeshare units are not Marriott-although you can reserve them by the night on marriott.com. The hotel side is all Marriott.

I have been able to add my MR every time checking in to the Ren. Get my plat arrival gift and benefits. (The real choices--wine/cheese/beer etc.) Free internet. Etc. They charge for internet in the units at the Ren. The lobby is free and ALWAYS packed with people sucking up the wifi.


----------



## gwhamm (Mar 9, 2014)

*I've also had recent issues with this*



TSPam said:


> HI,
> I have used the customer care e-mail many times but this is what I got last week from them:*
> 
> 
> ...



I too like to be able to see my upcoming reservations on Marriott Rewards.com.  But with one of my most recent exchanges with II/destinations club I sent the email just like I have in the past.  I was told that the request was sent to the resort and the resort confirmed that my MR number is in the reservation on their file, but that it will not list online.  

I've also called two different times to Marriott Reservations and once to a VOA at MVCI and all of them have told me that they can no longer change a II reservation without being in trouble.  

I've finally given up on getting the job done.


----------



## larryallen (Mar 9, 2014)

Why does it matter?

I have always gotten my plat arrival gift and points for the stay even when adding my MR at checkin.

What's the prob?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 9, 2014)

larryallen said:


> Why does it matter?
> 
> I have always gotten my plat arrival gift and points for the stay even when adding my MR at checkin.
> 
> What's the prob?



So it seems that my experience at Kauai Lagoons wasn't unique. You are now the second other person than myself that has reported getting the Platinum Arrival Gift when providing your MR number at checkin.


----------



## OutAndAbout (Mar 9, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> So it seems that my experience at Kauai Lagoons wasn't unique. You are now the second other person than myself that has reported getting the Platinum Arrival Gift when providing your MR number at checkin.


Since the only arrival gift choice is points and room type reserved shouldn't be an issue, I cannot fathom a real "need" to the P or PP status prior to checkin.  If the arrival gift doesn't post a quick call to marriott rewards always gets it added (presuming the stay posts).


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 10, 2014)

OutAndAbout said:


> Since the only arrival gift choice is points and room type reserved shouldn't be an issue, I cannot fathom a real "need" to the P or PP status prior to checkin.  If the arrival gift doesn't post a quick call to marriott rewards always gets it added (presuming the stay posts).



A couple of the Hawaii resorts have started offering a choice of Plat Arrival Gifts so it's not limited to only MR Points anymore.  But regardless of what the gift is, if it's not offered at check-in then the MR Member is entitled to compensation ($100 at the timeshares) as long as the guarantee is invoked prior to check-out.

If someone with Plat MR status can't get his/her number attached in advance of check-in, the hotel won't know that a Plat Arrival Gift is due so won't offer it.  But for the same reason, the hotel can argue against paying the compensation, too.  "You didn't include your MR Number with your reservation."

$100 isn't all that much in the grand scheme, of course, but it's the little nit-picky things that add up and make you bang your head on the desk.  This little thing is a vicious circle and for some reason it's again difficult to do what should be simple, what had been simple for a time but now isn't anymore.  It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Mar 10, 2014)

Excellent point Sue. although you cannot get the $100 if they don't post the points. That's in their terms. I don't agree with this. If I have to take the steps to get the points, I should be due the guarantee. Some on FT have taken to asking MR for 500-1k in points whenever they have to process missing stays or this type of thing.

I like my number on because its convenient to show all of my reservations in one place-hotels and MVCI in order.

Also,  I mention my status HOPING for an upgrade. Not sure if or how often it worked....


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 10, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> A couple of the Hawaii resorts have started offering a choice of Plat Arrival Gifts so it's not limited to only MR Points anymore.  But regardless of what the gift is, if it's not offered at check-in then the MR Member is entitled to compensation ($100 at the timeshares) as long as the guarantee is invoked prior to check-out.



I think getting the $100 is near impossible at a MVCI property. In most cases if you challenge them on the guaranty, they just use the "we give 500 points" excuse. I really am seeing no reason to attach the number ahead of time other than to see the confirmation show up online.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 10, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> If someone with Plat MR status can't get his/her number attached in advance of check-in, the hotel won't know that a Plat Arrival Gift is due so won't offer it.  But for the same reason, the hotel can argue against paying the compensation, too.  "You didn't include your MR Number with your reservation."



Though, my one experience, and it seems others, is that even if you have the MR number attached AT checkin, they are still offering the arrival gifts.


----------



## frank808 (Mar 10, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> So it seems that my experience at Kauai Lagoons wasn't unique. You are now the second other person than myself that has reported getting the Platinum Arrival Gift when providing your MR number at checkin.



I always get my plat gift at MKO.  In the 6 weeks this year alone I have always added my MR number on arrival and gotten my choice of gift.  Last week my wife checked in with my MR number and they even welcomed her as a platinum and got the gift.  Maybe at the hotels you would need the MR number before hand but the VOA side is different.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Mar 10, 2014)

frank808 said:


> I always get my plat gift at MKO.  In the 6 weeks this year alone I have always added my MR number on arrival and gotten my choice of gift.  Last week my wife checked in with my MR number and they even welcomed her as a platinum and got the gift.  Maybe at the hotels you would need the MR number before hand but the VOA side is different.



Same thing would happen at a hotel. If you offered you number at checkin, they would recognize a plat, gold, etc and provide those benefits. Thats my example above at the Ren. However, at hotels, having your number in advance guarantees other benefits for elites: room type, upgrades in advance, concierge level etc. If your number isn't on, the hotel won't know and isn't obligated to provide these.

MVCI's are generally only providing points. In some cases, a different the of arrival gift. Easy for them to take care of at check in.


----------



## Wally3433 (Mar 10, 2014)

I emailed the address stated....they replied telling me that my email was forwarded to customer.care@vacationclub.com......whatever

I too just like to have all my reservations in my account online. What is upsetting is that there is no reason this has to be so difficult......all the crap we deal with making reservations and earning points and they can't just add a nine digit number to a reservation.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 11, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> I too just like to have all my reservations in my account online. What is upsetting is that there is no reason this has to be so difficult......all the crap we deal with making reservations and earning points and they can't just add a nine digit number to a reservation.


Here is a long answer about a possible reason. This is from an earlier thread from back when they started making it hard to add. Seems to match what someone said above about the "difficulty" when II reservation linked to MR#:


davidvel said:


> Here’s one theory, although I don’t know if it is the reason for the change:
> 
> Someone I know “R” had a bunch of reservations for family and friends in Palm Desert (MRD & DSV) after trading various weeks through II. So they checked into DSV for one of the guests who was to arrive late at night. When the guests arrived and were given the key they could not get into the room. Security came out and discovered that someone else was in the room (Guest2)! The front desk didn’t understand but they had two reservations from II with the same number with two different people reserved in the same room! When Guest2 arrived after R, they had been checked into the room by a different clerk, and given new keys locking out the old. (No idea how the computers allowed this and the manager could not explain.)
> 
> ...


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 11, 2014)

davidvel said:


> Here is a long answer about a possible reason. This is from an earlier thread from back when they started making it hard to add. Seems to match what someone said above about the "difficulty" when II reservation linked to MR#:



While this may be one possible cause, and perhaps why it takes more effort to get it added. The real issue here is that in the past when you added a MR number to an II confirmation and did a retrade, the old week still showed up on Marriott.com because they never removed the old number.

I think this has changed and now whenever I do a retrade, I can no longer look up the old reservation nor does it show up on Marriott.com if I have added my MR number to it. They need to make sure they "clean up" reservations that are cancelled/retraded. This would solve the problem that you outlined above.


----------



## crf450x (Mar 11, 2014)

I had a 1b/1b marriott Ko Olina that I added my MR# to then retraded for a 2b/2b unit that I also added my MR# to for this summer and I still see the original reservation. However the name on the reservation is no longer me. It shows the name of the person who now has exchanged into it.


----------



## Ann in CA (Mar 11, 2014)

Last night I emailed 3 MVCI reservation numbers to the customer.care@vacationclub.com, which I have successfully used many times since calling became a game of reservation # roulette. The reply (which I will not copy and post as it had a warning about sharing) was basically "Unfortunately because these are exchange weeks the points will have to be added once you arrive on the properties to check in."

Right now we have ten reservations (not all MVCI weeks) on my husbands MR page, and three on my page, so I really would like to easily add these three next to their accompanying hotel res, all in chronological order and in one place with easy access to all the details.  Marriott really should be able to make that happen without annoying their owners/customers.


----------



## Wally3433 (Mar 11, 2014)

So it appears whatever methods have been used in the past are no longer working.  I have called both Interval and Marriott multiple times.  Emailed as well, and they just forwarded my email to someone else.  I also called St. Kitts this morning - they hand wrote my info down and told me it would be done....nothing yet.

Absolutely asinine that this can't be done online, by phone, by email, by Marriott or by Interval.

My case starts and ends with this:  If you can make and cancel a reservation via Interval Marriott with a person's first and last name, you can certainly make and/or cancel a reservation with a person's first name, last name and MR #.


----------



## Wally3433 (Mar 11, 2014)

So I decided to call Marriott Honored Guest Rewards.  They told me the same thing.   So I asked to be transferred to a supervisor.  I was transferred to another phone tree, almost as if I was just thrown back into the MR que.  Same answer from person #2.  Again asked person #2 for a supervisor.  Waited for an answer, and they would not allow me to speak with a supervisor but communicated to me that the supervisor said that they did not have access to put in a MR#.  I demanded that I get to speak with someone else, she then said that I could take it up with "supervisory level Marriott customer care".  She transferred me to this department.  I 10 seconds, I had the MR # added to the reservation.  I asked this person what the direct dial number was:  800-535-4028.

What a friggin joke....maybe this number can help others - I am certainly saving it.


----------



## bazzap (Mar 11, 2014)

Perhaps I have been lucky recently, but I have had my MR number added to 3x II exchange weeks in the last month just by phoning MR.
It was the Platinum Elite line I called, although I am not sure whether that would be a factor?


----------



## Wally3433 (Mar 11, 2014)

bazzap said:


> Perhaps I have been lucky recently, but I have had my MR number added to 3x II exchange weeks in the last month just by phoning MR.
> It was the Platinum Elite line I called, although I am not sure whether that would be a factor?



Not sure - I called the Platinum Elite line as well.  I am starting to think it has to do with the "level" of access that the person you are talking to has.  Because, when they do in fact add it, it's as simple as it should be, no questions asked.


----------



## Ann in CA (Mar 11, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> So I decided to call Marriott Honored Guest Rewards.  They told me the same thing.   So I asked to be transferred to a supervisor.  I was transferred to another phone tree, almost as if I was just thrown back into the MR que.  Same answer from person #2.  Again asked person #2 for a supervisor.  Waited for an answer, and they would not allow me to speak with a supervisor but communicated to me that the supervisor said that they did not have access to put in a MR#.  I demanded that I get to speak with someone else, she then said that I could take it up with "supervisory level Marriott customer care".  She transferred me to this department.  I 10 seconds, I had the MR # added to the reservation.  I asked this person what the direct dial number was:  800-535-4028.
> 
> What a friggin joke....maybe this number can help others - I am certainly saving it.



So...I just called that number, did not mention any problem with attaching, did not mention it was an exchange, and," sorry, you'll have to talk to owners services at MVCI". So I asked him when this happened, and again he said I'd have to call. So I asked him for that number to see if it was something different, it is 800-535-4028.  That is the same number I had just called from your post, so maybe I will try again.  Did not realize it was the same until I had hung up.

Oh, I asked him if the problem was that my husband was the Platinum MR#, and said that I was making the call, since I know all the travel plans, but my husband was in the same room available to speak to him, and that didn't work either.

So annoying!


----------



## tiel (Mar 11, 2014)

Ann in CA said:


> Last night I emailed 3 MVCI reservation numbers to the customer.care@vacationclub.com, which I have successfully used many times since calling became a game of reservation # roulette. The reply (which I will not copy and post as it had a warning about sharing) was basically "Unfortunately because these are exchange weeks the points will have to be added once you arrive on the properties to check in."
> 
> Right now we have ten reservations (not all MVCI weeks) on my husbands MR page, and three on my page, so I really would like to easily add these three next to their accompanying hotel res, all in chronological order and in one place with easy access to all the details.  Marriott really should be able to make that happen without annoying their owners/customers.



Agree.  This is why we want our MR number added now, so everything is viewable in one place and we can easily verify all is in order for upcoming trips.  This is a simple customer service issue which can easily be satisfied.

At this moment, I am in an email conversation about this issue with MVC.  I'm sure nothing will come of it, but when that happens, I will try the phone number Wally mentioned above.  I know this is not a big thing, but it is surely annoying to me.  :annoyed::annoyed:


----------



## Wally3433 (Mar 11, 2014)

Ann in CA said:


> So...I just called that number, did not mention any problem with attaching, did not mention it was an exchange, and," sorry, you'll have to talk to owners services at MVCI". So I asked him when this happened, and again he said I'd have to call. So I asked him for that number to see if it was something different, it is 800-535-4028.  That is the same number I had just called from your post, so maybe I will try again.  Did not realize it was the same until I had hung up.
> 
> Oh, I asked him if the problem was that my husband was the Platinum MR#, and said that I was making the call, since I know all the travel plans, but my husband was in the same room available to speak to him, and that didn't work either.
> 
> So annoying!



Wow - a just a joke.  I am now more convinced that it just depends on who you call and if they have access.  If they have access they just do it.  If not, they will just make up whatever excuse gets you off the phone.


----------



## Ann in CA (Mar 11, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> Wow - a just a joke.  I am now more convinced that it just depends on who you call and if they have access.  If they have access they just do it.  If not, they will just make up whatever excuse gets you off the phone.



Success!  I did call right back to that number. Started fresh with a new person...female this time, and she added the MR# to all three reservation numbers wthout the slightest hesitation.  As it should be!  So, you are right...it does depend on which person answers, but the good ones seem to be in short supply, or else they just have not yet been indoctrinated by the sinister new guardians of the reservation numbers.

Thanks for the number!


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 11, 2014)

I find that the resort adding your number does nothing to make it show up on Marriott.com. It seems that information is passed from the main systems to the resorts but the resort doesn't send anything back to corporate until the stay is completed.

In the case of our Kauai Lagoons stay on DC points, the reservation showed up under my account since my MR is the default when making a MVCI reservation online. I gave DWs number at checkin but the reservation continued to show up in my Marriott.com account until checkout. Then it flipped to hers and shows in her past stays (account activity).

The MR number has to be added ahead of time by Marriott Rewards or MVCI Owner Service to get it to show in Marriott.com under upcoming stays.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 11, 2014)

We stayed in a Marriott timeshare a couple weeks ago and had added it to my account about 2-3 weeks before that.  It took me two calls.  The first person told me it couldn't be done.  The second did it in a matter of seconds.

It just takes persistence.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 12, 2014)

crf450x said:


> I had a 1b/1b marriott Ko Olina that I added my MR# to then retraded for a 2b/2b unit that I also added my MR# to for this summer and I still see the original reservation. However the name on the reservation is no longer me. It shows the name of the person who now has exchanged into it.


This sounds similar to my account above. Obviously, Marriott's systems have an issue when a MR# is added to a reservation #, and then II trades to a different person. They don't disconnect as they should.


----------



## SCtraveler (Mar 13, 2014)

This may be entirely different thread, but I'll post here first.  

I did add my MR# prior to our December MOC stay (II exchange) by calling ahead but for some reason I never got the credit on my stay.  Now I'm trying to get nights stay back-credited and it seems like I'm being sucked into a black hole of the MR customer service dept.  

I've submitted 'Missing stay' request twice, called MR customer service twice and still not getting the stay credited to my account.  The documents I submitted were the II exchange confirmation with the Marriott reservation number on it and the Resort summary stay email that I got after our stay with the resort fees paid.  

Anyone have this experience?  I want to make sure I've tried everything before I give up on the 7 nights credit that can very well keep my GOLD status for next year. =)


----------



## m61376 (Jun 11, 2014)

I am so confused....is the internet.customer.care@marriott.com email address worth using, or am I better off calling?

Also- can I call right away or do I have to wait 24 hours (I know at one time I think there was a lag time)?


----------



## mjkkb2 (Jun 11, 2014)

*worked on the 1st call*

Decided to give it a try,  the hold wait was a bit long (8 min) but worked with first person.


----------



## justnosy (Jun 12, 2014)

SCtraveler - did you have room charges? If not, then you won't get credit. Surprised that Marriott hasn't responded to you.


----------



## bazzap (Jun 12, 2014)

justnosy said:


> SCtraveler - did you have room charges? If not, then you won't get credit. Surprised that Marriott hasn't responded to you.


It probably gives more certainty of getting your nights credit automatically if you have room charges.
Really, it should not be necessary though and we have been credited nights for stays where we have had no room charges without having to call and have them added manually after the stay.


----------



## justnosy (Jun 12, 2014)

It happened to me. I forgot to add my rewards # to an exchange, put in a missing stay request and the response was that I wouldn't get the stay credit because there were no charges. I was short of re-qualifying for gold but they gave it to me anyway. I think I was short 4 or 5 nights.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 12, 2014)

m61376 said:


> I am so confused....is the internet.customer.care@marriott.com email address worth using, or am I better off calling?
> 
> Also- can I call right away or do I have to wait 24 hours (I know at one time I think there was a lag time)?



I don't even bother with the phone calls any longer. Just fire off an e-mail to the  Internet Customer Care e-mail.

You do need to wait until you can pull the reservation up on Marriott.com in your name by entering the confirmation number. If it doesn't come up when you enter the confirmation number logged in to your Marriott.com account, you have to wait until it does. It usually takes an overnight process from when the confirmation was confirmed.


----------



## m61376 (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks- the email was painless. Of course, I'm still hoping to re-exchange for a larger unit, although the extra studio is really all we need. We do tend to get so spoiled with the space though, and even though a hotel room would otherwise suffice for 2, a 1BR is more appealing than a studio. It's easier to get used to bigger and better


----------



## Wally3433 (Jun 15, 2014)

I just traded again. Called standard Marriott reservation number, and they added it within two minutes.  Go figure.

Now my Surf Club resi shows up on my account, just the way I like it!


----------



## jeepie (Jun 20, 2014)

*Interesting...*



dioxide45 said:


> I don't even bother with the phone calls any longer. Just fire off an e-mail to the  Internet Customer Care e-mail.
> 
> You do need to wait until you can pull the reservation up on Marriott.com in your name by entering the confirmation number. If it doesn't come up when you enter the confirmation number logged in to your Marriott.com account, you have to wait until it does. It usually takes an overnight process from when the confirmation was confirmed.



My experience...
Received a confirmation from II, which was acceptable to me. Checked the next day and the day after, didn't see the confirmation number at Marriott.com. Went ahead and called the 800 number recommended in this thread. The rep told me Owner Services handled that, and transferred me. The VOA added my MR# immediately. Ymmv...


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 20, 2014)

jeepie said:


> My experience...
> Received a confirmation from II, which was acceptable to me. Checked the next day and the day after, didn't see the confirmation number at Marriott.com. Went ahead and called the 800 number recommended in this thread. The rep told me Owner Services handled that, and transferred me. The VOA added my MR# immediately. Ymmv...



Were you entering the confirmation on Marriott.com trying to look up the reservation? Or were you just looking at your "My Reservations"? You need to enter the confirmation number in the "Reservation Look-up" box under All Reservations.


----------



## jeepie (Jun 20, 2014)

*Thanks, good to know*



dioxide45 said:


> Were you entering the confirmation on Marriott.com trying to look up the reservation? Or were you just looking at your "My Reservations"? You need to enter the confirmation number in the "Reservation Look-up" box under All Reservations.


I was just looking at "My Reservations" and it didn't occur to me to look it up as you suggest. Of course, now it shows up. 
In any event, I was impressed to have the MR# and the reservation show up within 48 hours and with little effort compared with other posters' experiences. Cheers.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 20, 2014)

jeepie said:


> I was just looking at "My Reservations" and it didn't occur to me to look it up as you suggest. Of course, now it shows up.
> In any event, I was impressed to have the MR# and the reservation show up within 48 hours and with little effort compared with other posters' experiences. Cheers.



The reservation number will not show up automatically under My Reservations. The action of getting your MR# added is what does that. The purpose of using "Reservation Look-up" is to make sure it comes up in your name before you attempt to add your MR# with a phone call or e-mail.


----------



## Venter (Jun 21, 2014)

*Automatic*

I have two weeks booked at MVF through II exchanges. One starting 18th July the other the 19th. I also have a day with MR booked the 25th. I wanted to call and get the weeks done last week but when I logged on it was already showing in my account. They also automatically added the MR day to the end of my week starting the 18th which is what I was going to do as well. Now al that is left for me to do is let them know which units I would like to occupy. I have an idea it is the team at MVF that arranged this as the same thing happened last year shortly before they sent me the email to find out where my preference is for staying on the resort. I think that is great customer service.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 21, 2014)

I e-mail Marriott's web site this morning (5:49 AM) with two (2) missing upcoming reservations for November 2014.

Marriott have added both reservations to my Marriott Reward account number. 

Thank you Marriott.


----------



## DCBoy (Jun 21, 2014)

I also sent an email to Marriott this morning requesting that my rewards # be added to my II reservation. Got a response a few hours later that it was done. BTW, I don't know if it matters, but my email didn't mention that my reservation was through II. It only stated that I had a reservation and that I wanted to add my rewards # to it.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 22, 2014)

DCBoy said:


> I also sent an email to Marriott this morning requesting that my rewards # be added to my II reservation. Got a response a few hours later that it was done. BTW, I don't know if it matters, but my email didn't mention that my reservation was through II. It only stated that I had a reservation and that I wanted to add my rewards # to it.



Ditto !!!!


----------



## mav (Jun 22, 2014)

What email address did you send it too?  Thank you.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 22, 2014)

mav said:


> What email address did you send it too?  Thank you.



See post #26.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jun 22, 2014)

Took 2 minute phone call today.


----------



## mav (Jun 22, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> See post #26.



Thank you for your reply.


----------



## vlapinta (Sep 4, 2014)

I am having such a hard time getting my exchange to show up on my Marriott account. I have called and emailed every number posted and email posted with no luck. I am leaving in 3 weeks and all I can see is an exchange reservation in my interval account. When I call or email Marriott they cannot see any reservation. They tell me to take it up with interval. I have to admit this is making me a little nervous. Any other suggestions?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 4, 2014)

vlapinta said:


> I am having such a hard time getting my exchange to show up on my Marriott account. I have called and emailed every number posted and email posted with no luck. I am leaving in 3 weeks and all I can see is an exchange reservation in my interval account. When I call or email Marriott they cannot see any reservation. They tell me to take it up with interval. I have to admit this is making me a little nervous. Any other suggestions?



Have you tried looking it up on Marriott.com using your last name and confirmation number? If so, does it come up?


----------



## vlapinta (Sep 4, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Have you tried looking it up on Marriott.com using your last name and confirmation number? If so, does it come up?



I only have an exchange# from Interval, not a Marriott confirmation # so I can't look it up. Marriott does not recognize interval exchange #'s. 
I exchanged my 2014 OW week for Aruba Surf Club. Interval gave me a confirmation # but Marriott cannot see my reservation in their system because they cannot look it up with an interval confirmation#. This is the first time I have come accross this and I have exchanged many times through Interval. I exchanged last year and did not have this problem. I just got off the phone with both Marriott and Interval again. Marriott is telling me to take it up with Interval and Interval swears I have a reservation but Marriott just will not see it until a week before!


----------



## Mr. Vker (Sep 4, 2014)

vlapinta said:


> I only have an exchange# from Interval, not a Marriott confirmation # so I can't look it up. Marriott does not recognize interval exchange #'s.
> I exchanged my 2014 OW week for Aruba Surf Club. Interval gave me a confirmation # but Marriott cannot see my reservation in their system because they cannot look it up with an interval confirmation#. This is the first time I have come accross this and I have exchanged many times through Interval. I exchanged last year and did not have this problem. I just got off the phone with both Marriott and Interval again. Marriott is telling me to take it up with Interval and Interval swears I have a reservation but Marriott just will not see it until a week before!



When you get the certificate from II, the Marriott reservation # will be on it. Eight digit # beginning with an 8 or 9.


----------



## vlapinta (Sep 4, 2014)

I just looked at the certificate again and see a reservation# beginning with 9
Maybe I will call Marriott and have them look up this reservation#. When I put in the reservation number in my Marriott account it says no reservation is found...


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 4, 2014)

vlapinta said:


> I just looked at the certificate again and see a reservation# beginning with 9
> Maybe I will call Marriott and have them look up this reservation#. When I put in the reservation number in my Marriott account it says no reservation is found...



Try checking on Marriott.com when you aren't signed into your account. Put in the confirmation # that starts with 9 and your last name. That should pull up the reservation.

Call Marriott res and ask them to add your MR number to this reservation. If they tell you they can't do it, ask politely if they'll try anyway. If they won't do it, hang up and call again.


----------



## vlapinta (Sep 4, 2014)

LAX Mom said:


> Try checking on Marriott.com when you aren't signed into your account. Put in the confirmation # that starts with 9 and your last name. That should pull up the reservation.
> 
> Call Marriott res and ask them to add your MR number to this reservation. If they tell you they can't do it, ask politely if they'll try anyway. If they won't do it, hang up and call again.



LAX Mom I tried putting my confirmation # in and my last name both logged in and not logged into my Marriott account and  it still says no reservation found. I emailed and called Marriott and they said they cannot find a reservation with that number. The number I am giving them is the reservation # on the exchange certificate. Interval is still sticking with the story that I have a reservation and Marriott cannot see it until they send the information over 1 week before. This has NEVER happened


----------



## Mr. Vker (Sep 4, 2014)

vlapinta said:


> I just looked at the certificate again and see a reservation# beginning with 9
> Maybe I will call Marriott and have them look up this reservation#. When I put in the reservation number in my Marriott account it says no reservation is found...



My mistake...can start with 9 as well. I edited my post.

BTW, my son is MR Silver. Has an exchange into Aruba SC starting Monday for his honeymoon. Called today to attach his MR number. Took 2 mins.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Sep 4, 2014)

vlapinta said:


> LAX Mom I tried putting my confirmation # in and my last name both logged in and not logged into my Marriott account and  it still says no reservation found. I emailed and called Marriott and they said they cannot find a reservation with that number. The number I am giving them is the reservation # on the exchange certificate. Interval is still sticking with the story that I have a reservation and Marriott cannot see it until they send the information over 1 week before. This has NEVER happened



How long has it been since you processed your exchange? It normally takes 5 days for Marriott to convert the original reservation into your name. I have been able to attach my MR number about a week later in most cases.


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 4, 2014)

vlapinta said:


> LAX Mom I tried putting my confirmation # in and my last name both logged in and not logged into my Marriott account and  it still says no reservation found. I emailed and called Marriott and they said they cannot find a reservation with that number. The number I am giving them is the reservation # on the exchange certificate. Interval is still sticking with the story that I have a reservation and Marriott cannot see it until they send the information over 1 week before. This has NEVER happened



It's an 8 digit number starting with 9 ? This number is from the confirmation number on your II exchange (the 4 page attachment in your email confirmation)?

Have you tried asking Marriott reservations if they can find a reservation number in your name, at that resort on your check-in date?

I agree this is strange. I've always been able to find my reservation online & get Marriott res to add my MR account number.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 4, 2014)

vlapinta, it sounds like you've got a handle on all this and hopefully, it's just a matter of a slightly-longer-than-usual delay between Marriott and II getting their ducks in a row.

But just in case ... the II confirmation certificate has two numbers on it.  One is II's "confirmation number" and the other is Marriott's "reservation number."  Marriott's number is an 8-digit number that begins with either an 8 or a 9.  That's the number that you should be able to input into your marriott.com account to see if it's in the system yet under your name.  Once it is then you can contact them to get your MR number attached (I'd use the email contact which seems to work better for more folks than any telephone contacts.)

If a few more days go by and it still doesn't come up in the marriott.com system using the reservation number and your last name, I'd call Owner Services and ask them to patch in the Marriott II desk to figure out the disconnect (which if it gets to that point sounds like much more than the "usual" disconnect being discussed in this thread.)   Good luck!


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 4, 2014)

When did you confirm the exchange?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 4, 2014)

It only takes 24-48 hours for a name change to show up on marriott.com.

I ran into a glitch one time where my GC name did not show up on marriott.com. It never updated. I cancelled the GC and added it again and it updated.

Does the marriott reservation number not exist at all or is it just not in your name? Marriott.com will return a message saying the reservation does not exist when then last name you enter does not match the name on the reservation number. In this scenario the reservation may indeed exist but it will return the message anyway. If this is happening then unfortunately it can be sticky and I would definitely resolve it before showing up. 

The II paper certificate is completely meaningless because someone can generate 50 of them all with different names with the same reservation number. What matters is what shows in marriott's system. This is inconclusive but the resorts also have visibility of data that comes directly from II so it is very possible that even though marriott's system does not show your name they could receive it anyway.

If you happen to have II Platinum then add a GC free of charge and it will trigger another name change on marriott.com. If you cancel the GC it will then trigger it again.


----------



## vlapinta (Sep 4, 2014)

I got my exchange confirmation last January so something is wrong. I traded my week at OW for a week at Aruba Surf Club starting  September 22. I see two #'s on my Interval exchange confirmation. One is a confirmation# and the second is the reservation# that begins with a 9. When I enter that number it says the reservation does not exist. This is the first time I have ever had such a problem. I don't want to  go all the way to Aruba to find out there is no reservation. Interval insists I have a reservation through an exchange. Marriott keeps telling me I have to deal with Interval and they cannot do anything for me...


----------



## vlapinta (Sep 4, 2014)

Unbelievable! I just got off the phone with Marriott again. This was crazy. Finally someone was able to use their brains to look into what the problem was. Somehow Interval or Marriott put the reservation in my last name as my first name and my first name as my last so no one could figure this out with all the phone calls until tonight. The nice woman at Marriott said it was just common sense to see what happened. I told her apparently no one has any until  I got her on the phone.  I told her how many phone calls and emails were made over many months. She could not believe it. I am just happy this was resolved and guess what? I can see the reservation in my account!


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 4, 2014)

vlapinta said:


> Unbelievable! I just got off the phone with Marriott again. This was crazy. Finally someone was able to use their brains to look into what the problem was. Somehow Interval or Marriott put the reservation in my last name as my first name and my first name as my last so no one could figure this out with all the phone calls until tonight. The nice woman at Marriott said it was just common sense to see what happened. I told her apparently no one has any until  I got her on the phone.  I told her how many phone calls and emails were made over many months. She could not believe it. I am just happy this was resolved and guess what? I can see the reservation in my account!



With a name like vlapinta, I can understand the confusion.  

Glad you finally got to the bottom of it!!!


----------



## Mr. Vker (Sep 4, 2014)

vlapinta said:


> I got my exchange confirmation last January so something is wrong. I traded my week at OW for a week at Aruba Surf Club starting  September 22. I see two #'s on my Interval exchange confirmation. One is a confirmation# and the second is the reservation# that begins with a 9. When I enter that number it says the reservation does not exist. This is the first time I have ever had such a problem. I don't want to  go all the way to Aruba to find out there is no reservation. Interval insists I have a reservation through an exchange. Marriott keeps telling me I have to deal with Interval and they cannot do anything for me...



OK, two other things you can try....

1) I have had my Marriott reservation number change before AFTER an exchange. II decided to give me a different unit. (same size etc., but different inventory) I noticed this when suddenly the stay wasn't showing in my Marriott.com reservations list. That's a possibility.

2) Call Marriott and give them the res number. Ask them if its at least valid. (Even if its in someone else's name-which they won't provide.) This will give you some information at least. But ultimately, they are correct. II is providing the week. They have to give you accurate info.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Sep 4, 2014)

vlapinta said:


> Unbelievable! I just got off the phone with Marriott again. This was crazy. Finally someone was able to use their brains to look into what the problem was. Somehow Interval or Marriott put the reservation in my last name as my first name and my first name as my last so no one could figure this out with all the phone calls until tonight. The nice woman at Marriott said it was just common sense to see what happened. I told her apparently no one has any until  I got her on the phone.  I told her how many phone calls and emails were made over many months. She could not believe it. I am just happy this was resolved and guess what? I can see the reservation in my account!



Nevermind to my last post. Glad you figured out.


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 4, 2014)

vlapinta said:


> Unbelievable! I just got off the phone with Marriott again. This was crazy. Finally someone was able to use their brains to look into what the problem was. Somehow Interval or Marriott put the reservation in my last name as my first name and my first name as my last so no one could figure this out with all the phone calls until tonight. The nice woman at Marriott said it was just common sense to see what happened. I told her apparently no one has any until  I got her on the phone.  I told her how many phone calls and emails were made over many months. She could not believe it. I am just happy this was resolved and guess what? I can see the reservation in my account!



Thanks for the update! Glad you got it resolved!
I've never heard of that happening....mixing up your first & last names. It's crazy that a rep didn't figure it out when you gave them the reservation # in an earlier call. 
Enjoy Aruba!


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 4, 2014)

vlapinta said:


> Unbelievable! I just got off the phone with Marriott again. This was crazy. Finally someone was able to use their brains to look into what the problem was. Somehow Interval or Marriott put the reservation in my last name as my first name and my first name as my last so no one could figure this out with all the phone calls until tonight. The nice woman at Marriott said it was just common sense to see what happened. I told her apparently no one has any until  I got her on the phone.  I told her how many phone calls and emails were made over many months. She could not believe it. I am just happy this was resolved and guess what? I can see the reservation in my account!



Very happy this is resolved for you!


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 5, 2014)

vlapinta said:


> Unbelievable! I just got off the phone with Marriott again. This was crazy. Finally someone was able to use their brains to look into what the problem was. Somehow Interval or Marriott put the reservation in my last name as my first name and my first name as my last so no one could figure this out with all the phone calls until tonight. The nice woman at Marriott said it was just common sense to see what happened. I told her apparently no one has any until  I got her on the phone.  I told her how many phone calls and emails were made over many months. She could not believe it. I am just happy this was resolved and guess what? I can see the reservation in my account!



I find this odd as the process of adding the new name to a reservation is automated and not a manual process. Have you had other exchanges with this problem? Have you had other exchanges where adding your number worked fine? Or is this your first exchange where you tried to add your MR number? You may need to contact II, as they may have your name in their system wrong.


----------



## vlapinta (Sep 5, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I find this odd as the process of adding the new name to a reservation is automated and not a manual process. Have you had other exchanges with this problem? Have you had other exchanges where adding your number worked fine? Or is this your first exchange where you tried to add your MR number? You may need to contact II, as they may have your name in their system wrong.



We usually exchange through II and have never had a problem. Last year we  exchanged into Hawaii with no issues. We have always had our MR number added to our reservation also with no problem. 
This is the first time we came accross this and I have no idea where the system broke down.... Glad it is fixed!


----------



## tatmtr7 (Sep 15, 2014)

Okay well after reading thread tried to add reward number.  Emailed twice, no luck.  Called plat.line,no luck.  Maybe will try again but this is frustrating as a long time plat Marriott and owner since 1991!


----------



## crjask (Sep 15, 2014)

Me too.
I have emailed customer care 4 times hoping to get someone who knew how to do it.  Two times they replied that it couldn't be done.  The other two times they bounced it to MVC which then gave me the same response.  I have done this many times in the past but it is not working this time.
Has anyone been successful at adding their rewards number to a II exchange in the last couple of weeks?


----------



## mlfrancis (Sep 15, 2014)

*I was able to do it...*



crjask said:


> Me too.
> Has anyone been successful at adding their rewards number to a II exchange in the last couple of weeks?



I did it two weeks ago ... called 800-535-4028, which was recommended earlier in this thread.  The guy took care of it in a few minutes.

I had also e-mailed customer service; about 5 days later, they responded saying the number was already in the reservation ... so I think both will work but call the 800 number.


----------



## tatmtr7 (Sep 15, 2014)

Must be my lucky day.  Just called plat.line and a very cordial agent tried and success. Apparently Marriott has informed agents not to do so but call MVCI.  At first she told me no so I mentioned I had added reservation numbers in the past so she said she would try. Voila it was done.  Keep trying!!!


----------



## Pens_Fan (Sep 15, 2014)

I emailed and it was done within a couple of days.


----------



## Ann in CA (Sep 15, 2014)

crjask said:


> Me too.
> I have emailed customer care 4 times hoping to get someone who knew how to do it.  Two times they replied that it couldn't be done.  The other two times they bounced it to MVC which then gave me the same response.  I have done this many times in the past but it is not working this time.
> Has anyone been successful at adding their rewards number to a II exchange in the last couple of weeks?



Emailed customer care a few days ago to add an exchange and it was added. Took a day or so. I just don't bother to call now, although I did have one blip with customer care adding three exchanges when they said it couldn't be done...but it could! (However I think I did call to accomplish that)

Try emailing again. My replies from them, even when added, are very different. Some send an official Marriott res notice, plus the email saying they had added it, some send a full recap, with name and contact info, and this last just said it was added. So there may be very different levels of experience now dealing with customer care emails.


----------



## thinze3 (Sep 16, 2014)

tatmtr7 said:


> Must be my lucky day.  Just called plat.line and a very cordial agent tried and success. Apparently Marriott has informed agents not to do so but call MVCI.  At first she told me no so I mentioned I had added reservation numbers in the past so she said she would try. Voila it was done.  Keep trying!!!



This is exactly the case.  Any reservation agent who tries will be able to do it, they simply respond that it cannot be done before trying.

I not only added my rewards# to the reservation, but then called back and added my DD to the reservation, specifically asking that her name be put on the reservation first and leaving mine as second.  She checked right in to her Aruba resort this weekend without a hitch.

I am all but certain that as long as you leave your name on the ressie, you can still add anyone else's name, and there in lies the problem.  Interval wants to sell you a guest certificate and has some sort of agreement in place with Marriott, although Marriott never changed their software, allowing agents to do things they aren't aware they can do.

BUT Tuggers know the truth.


----------



## dhole (Sep 17, 2014)

*Try Calling the Resort*

We have always (most recently this week) been successful in actually calling the resort directly to have our MR number added to our exchange reservation.  We also use that opportunity to request room preferences. Seems to work for us.


----------



## crjask (Sep 17, 2014)

Fifth time's the charm!  Finally got the response I wanted.

Emailed again after the answers I got here on Monday and the two reservations were added today.  Thanks for letting me know it is still possible. 
I was going to give up after the fourth "can't be done".  It is annoying that all personnel is not fully trained


----------



## glenns (Sep 18, 2014)

This was super easy - one email and within about 30 hours, I received my confirmation.  Piece of cake...


----------



## MALC9990 (Oct 17, 2014)

yesterday I emailed internet.customer.care@marriott.com to add my MR number to two interval exchanges. These exchanges appear with my name against them on Marriott.com

The reply  was

"_Dear MALC9990:

Thank you for taking the time to contact Marriott.  We appreciate the opportunity to provide you with information.

We have forwarded your message to our Marriott Vacations Worldwide Customer Care department as they will be better able to assist you.  You should be hearing from them shortly.  If you would like to contact them directly, you may do so by one of the following:

Phone: 800-860-9384 (toll-free in the United States and Canada)
Email: customer.care@vacationclub.com

If we can be of further assistance, please do not hesitate to reply to this email.

Thank you for choosing Marriott."_

Today customer.care@vacationclub.com responded as follows:

" _Dear MALC9990,

Thank you for contacting Marriott Vacations Worldwide Customer Care Department. Your Marriott Rewards number cannot be added to the requested reservation until check-in because your reservation is an Interval International exchange reservation. Please provide your Marriott Rewards number upon check-in to the resort.

Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance.

Sincerely,


MVW Customer Care_ "

These are not Getaways. One is a standard exchange - Marriott week for Marriott week, the other is an AC. Never had this problem in the past.

The response from MVW customer care I can understand, they probably have no access to add my MR number. I intend to go back to Marriott customer care to ask that they pass the request to someone who can deal with my request.


----------



## bazzap (Oct 17, 2014)

Yes, this is total madness!
I have just sent you another email, but for the benefit of others:-
there does seem to be a very inconsistent response from Marriott, be it MR or MVC or...?
In the past, I always called the MR Platinum line and they normally added my MR number with no problem.
After I read about the Customer Care email address on TUG, I tried that to save phoning and it worked fine for a few reservations.
This applied to Marriott bookings, MR AC's, II exchanges...
Then I recently had trouble via email adding my MR number to an II Getaway.
So whilst phoning the MR Platinum line about something else, I mentioned this.
The agent added my MR number immediately.
I think I will just use the phone in future!


----------



## jont (Oct 17, 2014)

bazzap said:


> Then I recently had trouble via email adding my MR number to an II Getaway.
> So whilst phoning the MR Platinum line about something else, I mentioned this.
> The agent added my MR number immediately.
> I think I will just use the phone in future!



I had the same experience using the email  address trying to add an upcoming II exchange. They responded by saying I had to wait till check in to add my MR number. I then call the MR Gold line and it was added with no problems or questions asked. Im with you bazzap. from now on its the phone for me


----------



## MALC9990 (Oct 17, 2014)

I am happy to say that when I contacted Marriott Customer care a second time to advise that MVW Customer care could not add the MR number to the two II reservations, they added the number immediately and replied very quickly. So Persistence paid off.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 17, 2014)

It seems to be hit or miss and all depends on who answers the phone or who reviews the e-mail. I have had poor success in the past with calling but have always been successful with the e-mail. Even if it was forwarded to MVC Owner Services.


----------



## Inhislove (Oct 20, 2014)

*We had no trouble adding MR number directly with resorts*

We've stayed in 3 Marriott vacation club properties this year, and received pre-arrival emails for two that asked for a marriott rewards number. That was a very simple process.

However, I noticed that the marriott reservation number didn't go active on marriot.com until between 2-4 weeks ahead of our arrival dates. After that happened, it was easy to email or call the resort directly and have the number added.


----------



## rylan (Oct 20, 2014)

Definite hit or miss... seems that if the initial email request gets forwarded off to the marriott vacations worldwide cust service then they aren't helpful.  I've used twitter and sent a request to Marriott there to add the number and they did it no problem.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 5, 2014)

For the first time I just got a rep on the Platinum Elite reservation line that said they couldn't do it but I convinced them otherwise. When I asked to have a few added they said a change or cancellation can only be done through MVCI and adding a rewards number is a change. I convinced them to try it and of course it worked. Apparently they are trained that they do not have the ability and perhaps that is the source of the confusion.


----------



## aka Julie (Nov 5, 2014)

My husband tried last week to add MR to 2 December II exchanges.

Went the email route.  Reply he got back from MVC was they can't add it to II exchanges.  

We may try calling or wait til we get our advance notice asking for preferences.

Geesh, this shouldn't be so difficult and so arbitrary depending who gets your request.


----------



## dualrated2 (Nov 5, 2014)

I had success last week using the Customer Support tab within Marriott.com to add two Interval reservations for January.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 6, 2014)

I have always called the reservation line and have always had success. I tried twice to email per the direction in this thread and it ended up a waste of time.


----------



## rthib (Nov 6, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I have always called the reservation line and have always had success. I tried twice to email per the direction in this thread and it ended up a waste of time.



Same here,
I decided to try using MVC to see what happens.
Phone: Not possible to do, told you can add at check-in.
Chat: Not Possible to do.

Call to Marriott Platinum line: Hold on a second, ok its done.

Just call Marriott Customer Service (Not Vacation Club) and they will do it.


----------



## aka Julie (Nov 9, 2014)

aka Julie said:


> My husband tried last week to add MR to 2 December II exchanges.
> 
> Went the email route.  Reply he got back from MVC was they can't add it to II exchanges.
> 
> ...



Follow up -- Today I tried calling the Customer Care # provided in an earlier post (800-535-4028).  The agent had no problem adding my husband's MR #.  So success! :whoopie:


----------



## Yolie912 (Nov 10, 2014)

I tried calling that number and they told me because it was with Interval they couldn't help me.
Oy vey


----------



## rthib (Nov 11, 2014)

I usually wait until I can see the Reservation on the Marriott site.
(Using look up reservation with the number and my last name).
Sometimes takes 24-48 hrs.

After that, it is easy.
If it does not show up, something is wrong with the name on the reservation or name on II account.


----------



## Yolie912 (Nov 11, 2014)

He sees my reservation but tells me he can't help.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 24, 2015)

This is the response I got this week using the internet.customer.care email address:

_"Thank you for contacting Marriott Vacations Worldwide Customer Care Department. Your Marriott Rewards number cannot be added to the requested reservation until check-in because your reservation is an Interval International exchange reservation. Please provide your Marriott Rewards number upon check-in to the resort."_

I've also been told by someone in the exec offices that ALL Marriott reps (MVW and MI) have been directed to follow the policy that MR Numbers are not supposed to be added to any reservations generated through II.  We all know how often what's supposed to happen, doesn't, and I suppose that if I kept calling different numbers I could eventually meet with success.  But it simply drives me bonkers when things don't go the way they're supposed to go consistently so I'm done.  I'm going to wait and hope for the pre-arrival email to just add it then.

GRRRR.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 24, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> This is the response I got this week using the internet.customer.care email address:
> 
> _"Thank you for contacting Marriott Vacations Worldwide Customer Care Department. Your Marriott Rewards number cannot be added to the requested reservation until check-in because your reservation is an Interval International exchange reservation. Please provide your Marriott Rewards number upon check-in to the resort."_
> 
> ...



I agree. I think that over all they aren't supposed to add your number, but as you say what they are supposed to do isn't what is often done. I just go the e-mail route and so far haven't had anyone decline to add it. I think a lot depends on who handles that e-mail request.

I really see no reason to add it ahead of time. It isn't like the MR number not being attached prevents the pre-arrival e-mail. The only thing is that it doesn't show up as an upcoming reservation on Marriott.com.

Some may worry that they won't get the Platinum Arrival Gift, but my experience is that as soon as you give them a Platinum MR number on checkin that they give the gift anyway. I suppose the risk is there, but if they didn't I am sure a gentle reminder will get the gift. You just may not qualify for the guarantee.

I suppose there is the risk that the elite nights don't post properly. Though, as long as you add the number at checkin there shouldn't be any problem getting those. Of course if you can see the reservation in your online Marriott.com account before checkin, you know that they added it correctly. Adding it at checkin, you don't know if they did it right until you find out the nights posted or not.

Going forward I will just continue to send the e-mail to Internet Customer Care until such a time that they refuse to add it. Then after that I will just add it at checkin. No biggie.

In the end. I don't really know why they offer the ability to add numbers to ANY reservation at all. When you make a DC reservation, your number is attached. When you make a reservation on Marriott.com, your number is attached. When you make a weeks reservation, your number is attached. Why do they need to provide this ability. If you make a reservation on Expedia, you don't get any credit for it anyway. So I wonder why they have as an option anyway. Just be able to add it at checkin so you can get credit for incidentals and elite night credit if the week qualifies.


----------



## 1st Class (Jan 25, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> This is the response I got this week using the internet.customer.care email address:
> 
> _"Thank you for contacting Marriott Vacations Worldwide Customer Care Department. Your Marriott Rewards number cannot be added to the requested reservation until check-in because your reservation is an Interval International exchange reservation. Please provide your Marriott Rewards number upon check-in to the resort."_
> 
> ...



My most recent exchange showed up automatically in my rewards account a few days after the exchange came through.  I logged in to send an e-mail request to have my rewards number added and there it was!  I agree some continuity should be in order.


----------



## aka Julie (Jan 25, 2015)

Mine didn't show up until I received the pre-arrival request about 3 weeks before arrival.  The MR number was pre-filled in on the email.  A couple days after I returned it, the reservation showed up under upcoming reservations on Marriott.com.

Guess I'll save myself some time and frustration in the future and just wait.


----------

